# DIY Humidifier



## maarup (Jan 17, 2013)

all for under 12 euro! 









The Bottle is relatively air tight (pressure) for €2.00 
V-Tech Air Pump Set AP-10 (includes 3m tubing, air pump and small air stone) €7.00








One way air valve €2.00

Here is how it works: the air pump pumps air through the one way air valve (so if power is cut water does not flow up tube and ruin pump) and into the air stone at the bottom of the bottle. The air stone is preferred in this situation because it makes many small bubbles instead of a few big bubbles here and there. the bubbles travel through the water, and in doing so they get majorly boosted in humidity. The humid air travels through top pipe (air pressure) and into the terrarium. 









Built after this: 


Here a reptile humidifier easily surpasses the €50 mark, so a lot of money was saved too! 

Thank you for reading,
Markus


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

no pics:gasp:


----------



## maarup (Jan 17, 2013)

*D:*

I lined the pics to photobucket, could you right-click on the image icon, copy link address and then go to another tab and paste the link.
Sorry for the inconvince,
Markus


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html :2thumb:

I think most of us were in the same boat(mega-liner more likely) when we started on forum :whistling2:


----------



## maarup (Jan 17, 2013)

**

yaay, thanks for telling me! 
below is the pic of the main system: the blue thing in the bottle is a air stone, behind wrapped in the blue towel is the air pump







[/URL]" border="0" alt=" photo CIMG7348_zps7ce90fce.jpg"/></a>[/IMG]
air pump








tube into terrarium
[URL="[/URL]

and the humidifier work amazingly, and with a stronger air pump, the higher the humidity out put is! the pump is not strong enough to keep the terrarium at a constant 60% with out me misting it every once in a while. but this is just a prototype, a proof of concept


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Great idea, I d thought of similar myself.. Just.never got round to making anything.. Lol. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

dos it give you a fog or just keep humidi up the one i made give me a fog 

:gasp:


----------

